# Binding Drivers on the Gresley D49.



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay, so the driving wheels on my Hornby Gresley D49 (LNER/BR). It's a tender drive, but I still would like the driving wheels to be free-wheeling laugh. I can't figure it out for the life of me, and it's an old model (says "Made in Great Britian"). Any solutions?

Here are the images of the D49's drivers:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Take it apart and clean everything a oil / grease it all up.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Tried to disassembel it a couple days ago, but the locomotive's frame will not disassemble easily! It didn't disassemble at all!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Then send it to someone that knows how to disassemble and repair them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder if the eccentric cranks are not lined up right, causing it to bind?









It is easy enough to try different positions.
Maybe start with both lined up the same to see if it goes away?


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*The "Overhaul" is complete!*



big ed said:


> I wonder if the eccentric cranks are not lined up right, causing it to bind?
> 
> View attachment 23112
> 
> ...


After taking Big Ed, I made adjustments to the screws, and replacing a screw with a peice of Renyolds Wrap, made into a rod, and then threaded in to the tap, then nipped with a tab for removal (just in case), the locomotive is now free wheeling!

You can see the locomotive's "renovation" here. Sir Herbert Nigel Gresley, my sorry to you sir, but this is not in Doncaster fashion, but my own backshop's. Here's the picture:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

trainguru said:


> After taking Big Ed, I made adjustments to the screws, and replacing a screw with a peice of Renyolds Wrap, made into a rod, and then threaded in to the tap, then nipped with a tab for removal (just in case), the locomotive is now free



Huh? 
What did you do?

What was the problem?
Can't really see your picture of the fix. 
Reynolds wrap?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great looking loco. Happy to hear of the fix. But ditto to Ed ... what was the problem with the screw???

TJ


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Time for "Professor Trainguru's Backshop Lecture!"*

The Screw was the Bind Point problem! I discovered that while I was adjusting the screw on the left forward driver. So I replaced it, adjusted the driving axle, and oiled the bearings and motion. Problem is solved! -


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Is reyonlds wrap similar to al-foil?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Same thing here in the States, Broox.

Except we say aLUminum and you say ALuMINium !!! 

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I still don't know what the foil fixed?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I think he fashined a temporary pin/bearing with the foil, and bent the end over to make a tab so it didnt all out while testing.

Once it worked, he knew he could grease and lube re assemble the old bearing pin thing


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe, I guess he wants to keep it a secret?


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*This Is How It Works! (You May Feel Like My Emoticon Friend Over There.)*



big ed said:


> I still don't know what the foil fixed?





broox said:


> I think he fashined a temporary pin/bearing with the foil, and bent the end over to make a tab so it didnt all out while testing.
> 
> Once it worked, he knew he could grease and lube re assemble the old bearing pin thing


Correction! The aluminium is the new pin!



big ed said:


> Maybe, I guess he wants to keep it a secret?


Ed, you're an imperedinent scalleywag; if I wanted to keep it a secret, I wouldn't have explained it to you. I hope we can put this to bed like a German Diesel-Hydraulic... Cheers! - :thumbsup:


----------

